# What is a Senior Member?



## Nat

HOLA A TOD@s!!!

tengo una curiosidad sobre el foro...alguien sabe porque algunos son "Junior Memeber", "member", "Senior Member".....??¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?   en que se basa???.....

Me pica la curiosidad!!!     

SALUDOS!


----------



## Dbk

Creo que como en todos los foros, es de acuerdo a la cantidad de mensajes que envias.


----------



## Nat

me lo imaginaba, pero queria confirmación! 

MUCHAS GRACIAS DBK!!!! 

Saludos


----------



## David

¿Seguros? Yo pensaba que era por la edad de uno. A mi me pusieron "Senior," y tengo 61 años. Habrá que preguntarle al Sr. Kellogg, el moderador!


----------



## aurayfrance

No es una cuestión de edad. Creo que a partir de veinte mensages te vuelves un member y a partir de cien mensajes un senior member.


----------



## mkellogg

Hola chicos/chicas,
 
Si, me gusta el idea de hacer los "user titles" por edad o conocimiento de idiomas, pero es de numero de mensajes. Viene así con el software del forum.  Con 30 mensajes llegas a ser "member" y con 100 eres un "senior member".  Algún día quiero añadir más niveles y unos títulos más divertidos.  Por ejemplo, HyperTweeky es un "Super Balcony Cow" en otra forum donde tiene *miles* de mensajes!
 
Mike


----------



## hypertweeky

*No me descubras Mike!!  *

*I am SUPER CRUNCHY BALCONY COW now..*


----------



## Anne

I've noticed there are Senior Members and Junior Members on this list.  How does a Senior get to be one?

Anne


----------



## Dbk

Hola Anne al parecer tu respuesta esta aqui.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1436


----------



## Anne

Gracias, Dbk.  
Anne


----------



## Dbk

Por nada. =)


----------

